# Zymol Glasur Vs Swissvax Shield



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi guys im looking at buying one of these within the next week or so

I have used shield a few times before & absolutely love it. Never tried Glasur but read good things about it. So which one shall I go for? Its probably been covered many times im sorry lol. Is shield worth the extra £30 a pot?

Can people please post up pics of Glasur & Beading shots cheers


----------



## OCDcherry (Jan 22, 2014)

i havent used any of swissvax but in the summer glasur is my go to wax, love the way the sun hits it and its so glossy even after one coat.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

The one thing that stands out for me with Glasur is that when applied it looks just as good until the protection runs out.

Some waxes I have found, for example, look good for 20 washes and then the protection gives up after 40 washes.

I find the Glasur looks good AND protects for 30 washes. 

When the edge starts to go from the looks the protection is fading. 

Just my experience and your mileage may vary.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

30 washes ? How often do you wash it ?


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

efib said:


> 30 washes ? How often do you wash it ?


Probably once every 3-4 weeks


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Kyle 86 said:


> Probably once every 3-4 weeks


So Glasur lasts about 100 weeks, i.e. two years? :doublesho


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I thought Shield was more a winter wax..no?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

efib said:


> 30 washes ? How often do you wash it ?


Weekly when daylight allows it (so generally 9 months of the year is weekly, the rest when time allows).


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Kyle, who did you forget to ask???? I have a 50ml sample of Glasur I can let you try out if you're nice to me! Will bring it along when I come see you and Ryan

I think Glasur is very nice in every aspect, but worth it over Carbon, especially as you already have Carbon, then I'm not sure if the difference is enough to warrant the price increase. Unless you sell on Carbon obviously?!?!?!?!?

Sheild is a little more money but it is a very different feeling wax.

If you're not fussed about durability, grab one of Ryans' AF Illusion samples. Absolutely amazing to use.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

So basically You are saying that Zymol Glasur lasts 9 months, with weekly washes ?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

evotuning said:


> So basically You are saying that Zymol Glasur lasts 9 months, with weekly washes ?


In my experience, yes.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> Kyle, who did you forget to ask???? I have a 50ml sample of Glasur I can let you try out if you're nice to me! Will bring it along when I come see you and Ryan
> 
> I think Glasur is very nice in every aspect, but worth it over Carbon, especially as you already have Carbon, then I'm not sure if the difference is enough to warrant the price increase. Unless you sell on Carbon obviously?!?!?!?!?
> 
> ...


Sweet nice one dave
Fancy meeting up next week & Ry aswell


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

:lol:


Guru said:


> So Glasur lasts about 100 weeks, i.e. two years? :doublesho


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

empsburna said:


> In my experience, yes.


On a car used daily approx 300-500miles a week with a perfectly clean or HD cleansed base, Glasur is all but gone by 4 months.

Kyle, send me a text once you've spoken with Ry


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Guru said:


> So Glasur lasts about 100 weeks, i.e. two years? :doublesho


Only If It's made In India.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Yellow Dave said:


> On a car used daily approx 300-500miles a week with a perfectly clean or HD cleansed base, Glasur is all but gone by 4 months.
> 
> Kyle, send me a text once you've spoken with Ry


That isn't bad - I take it that is not during rainy season?


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I have Glasur and it leaves my red megane looking dripping wet everytime!! 

However i personally find it lasts two minutes which is why I only use it in summer!


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Must admit I tried Glasur on her Mazda bonnet during the summer and it didn't last, this is why I am looking for something a bit more durable, especially with it being Pearl White...bought soft99 Fusso 12 month stuff today...so I am going to try that on hers.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Walesy. said:


> Must admit I tried Glasur on her Mazda bonnet during the summer and it didn't last, this is why I am looking for something a bit more durable, especially with it being Pearl White...bought soft99 Fusso 12 month stuff today...so I am going to try that on hers.


I hear that soft99 Fusso is good. Let me no how it is


----------



## OCDcherry (Jan 22, 2014)

Walesy. said:


> Must admit I tried Glasur on her Mazda bonnet during the summer and it didn't last, this is why I am looking for something a bit more durable, especially with it being Pearl White...bought soft99 Fusso 12 month stuff today...so I am going to try that on hers.


I know its not a top end wax/sealant but very good in my mind for the cost/amount. Have you tried serious performance cleanser, followed by their sealant and topped with ultra high temp sealant 1000p, (same as FK1000p). I had a go on a friends pearl white RCZ while we were detailing one weekend and the results were stunning, i will try and dig a photo out somewhere.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Kyle 86 said:


> I hear that soft99 Fusso is good. Let me no how it is


I will mate, looking forward to getting it. I usually pull the car in and do a text panel i.e. the bonnet prior to doing the whole car anyways..so we will see how that goes.



OCDcherry said:


> I know its not a top end wax/sealant but very good in my mind for the cost/amount. Have you tried serious performance cleanser, followed by their sealant and topped with ultra high temp sealant 1000p, (same as FK1000p). I had a go on a friends pearl white RCZ while we were detailing one weekend and the results were stunning, i will try and dig a photo out somewhere.


No mate I have not, I prep'd the car and then used CG's 50/50 on the car..only one coat if I am honest due to time restrictions and ****ty weather. 
But yeah a picture would be good buddy. I have heard this combo is good tbh from someone else.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

evotuning said:


> So basically You are saying that Zymol Glasur lasts 9 months, with weekly washes ?


In his dreams :lol: 3 to 4 months max

Also to throw another curve ball in to the OP have you not considered Def Wax Duru5, it does everything Glasur does for longer and a similar price, the packaging is a cut above both zymol and swissvax!


----------



## OCDcherry (Jan 22, 2014)

here you go buddy, this was done using serious performance products as mentioned before.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

I have the Glasur from a sample run on here and also the carbon and very happy with both I can see a setup from the carbon, I have not tried the shield as the amount of times i would use it set against the price means I would wait for a sample run first before commiting to a full pot.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

OCDcherry said:


> here you go buddy, this was done using serious performance products as mentioned before.


Looks stunning mate. I will see how the Soft99 goes with it, if I am not happy I will look in the SP products.


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

evotuning said:


> So basically You are saying that Zymol Glasur lasts 9 months, with weekly washes ?


With or without making use of a detailer,,,


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Zymol Glasur has been my favourite wax for years now I have a extensive library of waxs but glasur is always in there it's a superb wax,and anyone that says differently has not used it.SJ.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Even if using detailer*, I can't see any natural wax to last so long. I've had reasonable results from Glasur for 2 months, after that it died. Only instance that wax can last so long, is on car that is garaged and do very,very few distance per year. 


*doesn't include BSD


----------

